# Quote from tiler



## bartbridge (23 Feb 2011)

Just getting quotes for putting down tiles in a new build, is €16/m2 a fairly reasonable price? We're supplying the materials, in Co. Kildare and have good recommendations for this guy.


----------



## Trilogy 1982 (23 Feb 2011)

€16/m2 seems reasonable if you're sure the guys good.  Make sure you see some of his work before hand.

This is especially important if you are going for a natural stone tile or a porcelain with a rectified (square) edge as these tiles are more difficult to lay due to the amount of levelling involved and when laid badly will look awful.


----------



## Troy McClure (23 Feb 2011)

Is that price from the tiler for any tiles (Wall, bathroom, ktichen) or for floor tiles only? Does that include VAT?


----------



## bartbridge (24 Feb 2011)

Yes quote is for floor and wall, cash payment.


----------



## Roamer808 (10 Mar 2011)

Whatever you do - get a good tiler. You might as well put them in the bin if they are down badly. I charge around the same for floor tiles (not a plug for business). If you want to get someone cheapy cheap, then best of luck with the quality


----------



## bullworth (11 Mar 2011)

Do tilers have recognised qualifications or serve  in recognised apprenticeships like plumbers and electricians do etc ?


----------



## onq (11 Mar 2011)

Can I endorse the recommendation from Roamer808, based on my own experience.

If the tiles are not put down on a full bed of grout they will come  loose eventually, maybe even crack.
If this is in a kitchen or bathoom  area you can end up with water under the tiles and they will come loose.
Tilers like to leave hollows as the tiles are easier to level and  place - that way they are much easier to "work".

Something an interior  designer or architect should be all over tilers for is to get them to "equalize" their  tiles.
Tilers can fail to assess the tile module against the wall or  floor width and this exacerbates two issues.
Very few rooms are perfectly square and leaving a narrow on one side tile exacerbates this problem.
Starting with a  whole tile in the corner, you seldom get a full unit at the other side  of the room.
The worst is a sliver tile left over - its almost impossible  to cut much less than 1/8 of a tile...

It can be better to even out the tiles to leave say 1/2 or 1/3 tiles to  form a border of partials around a field of whole tiles...
This is why in classical buildings you will often see a border tile  surrounding the whole tiles and then the "odd" tiles running out to the  walls.
This "centres" the tiles on the space and allows you to choose which  axis you want to align the border to, or if you want to ignore the  surrounding walls totally.
Sometimes in a totally assymetrical room, or one with a lot of alcoves,  you may choose to do a primary form in the center as a focus and let the  tiles outside the borders "run out" to the walls.

Just some tips and tricks with tiles... 

ONQ.

       [broken link removed]

       All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be    relied                      upon    as a defence or support - in and of    itself -        should     legal       action     be    taken.
       Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to        advise          in            Real Life with rights to inspect and   issue       reports    on   the        matters    at     hand.


----------



## bartbridge (11 Mar 2011)

Well thankfully I can say that he's doing a great job and we've had no problems so far, so fingers crossed it stays that way


----------

